# NorCalEvo/Official NCE Side Show



## speedyicks (Apr 24, 2009)

*Official NCE Side Show*









NorCal Evo would like to invite non-Evo owners to join us at the NCE bbQ & meet on May 9th at Stevens Creek Mitsubishi! In order to be in the show, you must fill out the application below. Come show off your rides and hang out with NCE. 
Please email all applications to [email protected] by *May 2*. Show participants will be chosen and contacted by May 4. 
Hope to see you there! 

For more information about the NCE Meet:
NORCALEVO.NET MEET MAY 9TH 2009 AT STEVENS CREEK MITSUBISHI - NorCalEvo.net








*Group Application *
If you plan to come in a group/team, please fill out the form below: 
Group Name:
List all cars: (Year, Make, Model)
1.
2. 
3.
4.
5.
Main Contact: 
Email:
Cell: 
*PLEASE ATTACH PICTURES OF EACH CAR LISTED ABOVE & SEND TO [email protected]*


*Individual Application *
Name: 
Car: (Year, Make, Model)
Email:
Cell: 
*PLEASE ATTACH PICTURES OF YOUR CAR &SEND TO [email protected]*
*
Come represent the NISSAN community & show off your rides!*


----------



## speedyicks (Apr 24, 2009)

Tomorrow! Come check it out!


----------

